# Horsefield won't open her eyes.



## scotti2hotti (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, I bought a Russian tortoise on Wednesday so I am new to all this and I would like some advice please  When I went to the ex owners house I witnessed the tortoise eating and moving about happily. Anyway, since I got her to my house, I set her home up the exact same way as it was before but since I have had her she hasn't ate anything and just sleeps all day. 
Her tortoise table has a uv strip that runs across the top, a heat lamp, it had a 40w bulb in it which wasn't very hot so I replaced it with a 100w and now the temperature where the lamp is 32-33c 
The owner fed her on cabbage and carrot so I've bought the same, but like I said she hasn't touched it. I've noticed that she can't open her eyes, I have bathed her for 15 minutes for two days now. 
Does anyone know why she might be showing his behaviour? And why her eyes have shut, I have read that the stress of moving house cause these symptoms, is this true. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## guille24 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cabbage is not so good for tortoises and carrots should only be fed occasionally try romain lettuce , turnip greens, collard greens, cactus pads (u can find them in any Mexican store ) they are super cheap , Mexican zucchini occasionally , dandelions , chicken weed, clover


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the Forum!

Usually swollen shut eyes is caused by the tortoise not having eaten in a while, but it sounds like it hasn't been too long since you saw the tortoise eating and open-eyed.

I can help you get the eyes open, but you'll have to try to figure out why this happened in the first place, or its just going to happen again.

Buy some Gerber strain carrots. We use carrots because it has the highest vitamin A content. Take a small tub, like a dish pan, and put in the whole jar of baby food, then add enough warm water so it comes up to the middle of the tortoise's sides. Leave the tortoise in there for at least a half hour, longer if possible. You shouldn't have to worry about the water getting cold, because it won't get colder than room temp, and that's probably in the 70's. After 3 days you will see that the eyes are open and not stuck shut anymore. 

Once the eyes are open, give the tortoise dark, leafy greens and clean weeds from outside. Here's a link to a list of food to feed a Russian tortoise:

http://russiantortoise.net/russiantortoisediet.htm


----------



## dmmj (Jun 28, 2014)

Moving to a new environment, may cause it to stop eating, but not a eye problem. Eye problems are usually a vit. A deficiency, RI, or a coil bulb. Are it's eyes just closed,or can he not open them?


----------



## scotti2hotti (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, it looks like she is trying to blink but she isn't, if you understand. I will try bathing her in the baby food and see if that helps.
Thank you again.


----------



## Ashmoon85 (Sep 18, 2017)

My tortoise is doing the Same thing. Walking around with his eye shut I got him on Saturday not eating as well. I have give him bath something wrong


----------



## Kirstystewart (Jan 20, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Usually swollen shut eyes is caused by the tortoise not having eaten in a while, but it sounds like it hasn't been too long since you saw the tortoise eating and open-eyed.
> 
> ...


What baby jar of baby food would you suggest, I have been given a tortiose and his/her eyes are shut but they are improving a lot, I can now see her/him blinking and opening slightly


----------

